# Firestone Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

This is for the GROMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

OK the top two are a few guys that post here the third is my old but and fourth is KIRKALDE. Following are some fsat local cats ........ COLLINS, Leland who was poaching he is racing XC and a cool shot of an unknown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## CRASH (Jan 12, 2004)

great pics wish I could be out there


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here are some more!!!!!!!!!!! We got almost everyone there so let me know and I can find you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

More of the groms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Collins, Random off the drop and another random railing the big berm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

some more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Cause He Has The Same Rig As Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## massmang (Apr 18, 2006)

great job.... cool pics


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

Neato...


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Thanks for the Pics*

Nice work. What's the camera set up again?


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

Excellent pics! Thanks


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice. I can't wait to get out there tomorrow.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Both are 20 D's.
1 is running the good lense 70-200 is usm and the other has 28-135 is. both have 2 Gb and extra battery pack handles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

you have pretty eyes...(sorry, I know that's a girl word)...and yes, I thought that before I read it was you...

nice pics btw...


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

More shots, and thanks about the eyes. I am fugly with helmet off! Thats Collins showing Kirkalde whats up and Leland poaching on the XC rig on the drop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

great pictures man


----------



## bikenweed (Dec 22, 2005)

Hell yeah, tell Leland he's a puss for not racing DH. Hope he does well in whatever he ends up doing. Collins is wicked fast, if he doesn't crash he'll kill. Are any more SLO peeps down there? WTB guys? Great pix btw.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

wish i could of made it, nice


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very nice pics


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sick pictures.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Sweeeet pics..... Wish I couldof been there


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

great pix...


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah............ Miles, Bk and his sister, Anthonthy M, like 2 wheelmen I don't know and like 5 or so guys with ARTS jerseys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Get any of me? Grey IH Sunday # 500 plate. I was racing Junior X and wearing a black on black TLD kit race day and a red long sleeve TLD jersey with black TLD shorts on practice day. I also had a black TLD helmet and whiet utopia goggles.


----------



## IBinJammin (Oct 31, 2004)

i was wearing a red and blue oneal jersey, a red and balck azonic helmet, and grey shorts. i was riding a sx trail. i was #169. if u have ne pictures of me id love to see them.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yaeh I should have both of you guys I will lokka and load them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Get any of me? Grey IH Sunday # 500 plate. I was racing Junior X and wearing a black on black TLD kit race day and a red long sleeve TLD jersey with black TLD shorts on practice day. I also had a black TLD helmet and whiet utopia goggles.


Were there a lot of people out there? More than last year?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

250 doing DH


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I did ok. Hadn't ridden much in the last two months! I got a 1:48 1st run and a 1:44 the second............ The sandbagger in my class got a 1:36 1st run................ I cut my time by four but wanted 6 off the first.......... OH YELl it was fun as usual. This shot makes it look like I was fast! So I like it! I will go through pics and soon have some posted of people who requested them>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> I did ok. Hadn't ridden much in the last two months! I got a 1:48 1st run and a 1:44 the second............ The sandbagger in my class got a 1:36 1st run................ I cut my time by four but wanted 6 off the first.......... OH YELl it was fun as usual. This shot makes it look like I was fast! So I like it! I will go through pics and soon have some posted of people who requested them>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


still greaT TIMES


----------



## mbfanatic (May 28, 2004)

Any of # 202 or the guy doing x-ups? Thanks, sick pics.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

IbinJammin and KONABIKER here you go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is this you XUP??????????????


----------



## mbfanatic (May 28, 2004)

That's me! Thanks man, I'm stoked someone got a nice pic of it!


----------



## IBinJammin (Oct 31, 2004)

thnx alot man those are awesome pics


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah my fiance! HERE LOOK AT CORTINA'S creations and DROOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

*but wait....there's more!*


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Thank's for the pic Ianjenn. I'm pretty sure I saw you around, just didn't know it at the time.

Steven is hella fleelide. How'd you guys finish?


----------



## Pat... (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice Photos! That one you got of mbfanatics X-up was at taken at THE moment.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah, again I am "studying" right now,,,,,,,,,, but I should have more of you that may be a little clearer. We had some focus issues there and were not sure how to set the lock focus feature on the camera................


----------



## mbfanatic (May 28, 2004)

Cool pics as well, Stinky Wiz! I got my Kona Cape flowing... I still drool every time I see that new Cortina HT. MMMMMM.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

got any of me? #565. jeans, bluish shirt. red skate helmet...


----------



## Pat... (Aug 21, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah, again I am "studying" right now,,,,,,,,,, but I should have more of you that may be a little clearer. We had some focus issues there and were not sure how to set the lock focus feature on the camera................


Do you have any of me? I have a grey f/f helmet, red/tan thor jersey, fox camo huck shorts, 661 shoes. I rode my p(olished Al) Azonic Evcolution 2 (HT) w/ DJ3.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

mbfanatic said:


> Cool pics as well, Stinky Wiz! I got my Kona Cape flowing... I still drool every time I see that new Cortina HT. MMMMMM.


Hey Ian nice talkin' with you today. I ended up getting a 1:44 on my second run also. Did you get any pics of #301? White Karp Disco


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

scabrider said:


> got any of me? #565. jeans, bluish shirt. red skate helmet...


Second run go any better than the first?


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah my fiance! HERE LOOK AT CORTINA'S creations and DROOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


im in love with those freaken bikes, any of me? silver foes fly with 66, black helmet white goggles, brown plaid pants and brown shirt, forgeting number right now...


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is 1 of you and another of XUP GUY........... DANG she cut your head off. Like another 25 full pedal rotations and maybe I would of been 1:40????????????


----------



## mbfanatic (May 28, 2004)

Oh no....On the one foot x-up too!!! Haha. It's cool, I'm stoked the first run came out perfectly! Very cool pics either way.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Second run go any better than the first?


didn't do the second run. my bike exploded even more...


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah I Saw You And Got A Few !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is ANTHONY M givin it and hangin ON if this was 100% clear it would be SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!! The back shot the fiance took at the same time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah I Saw You And Got A Few !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


great piks ianjenn. yah, those two you got of steven bustin xup are killer. good berm shots too.

got any of me? #564, silver v10.

that course was a lot of fun.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Further on after the slip!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pat... (Aug 21, 2005)

^That sauce is really good!!!

oh, I'm 481. That course was really fun.

The race was fun. I got 17/32. The first time, my drivetrain was mess up coming out the first berm after the G-out. Down below, I was sprinting (couldn't do much) in a really low gear, because it wouldn't upshift.

Second run, I washed out, and went over that same berm. If my drivetrain was good and I didn't crash there, I could have done a lot better.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

nice pics guys well done where is this by the way


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah here are some....... good night now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah here are some....... good night now!!!!!!!!!!!!


nice!
thanks.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yah I chopped some heads as I did you and had BLUR issues witha 580 flash, auto wasn't working with the flas so later manual worked better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah I Saw You And Got A Few !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


uh wow, awsome photos but i look funny, or at least to me, i look like im doing somthing wrong or somthing...


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Looks like you are looking at the flash!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a big flash and probabley blinded you. But hey you are looking down course right??????????????????


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Between SLO and Santa Barbara!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you go now I will retire!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Tell me bike, class and other info........... I looked an couldn't find your helmet? By color RED RIGHT?????


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Looks like you are looking at the flash!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a big flash and probabley blinded you. But hey you are looking down course right??????????????????


yeah im looking down course, its jsut my body position looks funny to me for some reason...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sriracha said:


> nice!
> thanks.


nice pics of you nik


----------



## bonddabomb (Apr 30, 2006)

I wish i knew about this earlier. I am just getting into mountain biking again, but i would have gone and checked it out and taken some pics. I am in SLO


----------



## trek2kona (May 22, 2005)

dude u took some awesome pics do u have anymore of me #71 red kona


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

Great photos. You had a really good angle on the drop. 
Do you have any of me, #230, I was weariing black and gray Fox jersey and shorts and riding a black P2 hardtail in sport class 19-29.
Thanks.


----------



## IBinJammin (Oct 31, 2004)

you can find more pictures of firestone http://jcmotophoto.smugmug.com/gallery/1412358 one of my dads friends took them.


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

*Not nearly as good as ianjenn...*

but I'll keep adding them until someone gets pissed


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Tell me bike, class and other info........... I looked an couldn't find your helmet? By color RED RIGHT?????


i raced beginner 15-18 because of my foot. silver azonic recoil. my helmet has a spray painted stripe down the middle with some stickers and duct tape on it...


----------



## mforest (Apr 17, 2006)

thats me and my freind in the Michelin jerseys! there freaking awsome pictures, we would to see em all, and all other racers. i cant beleave how many photos and how well they are comeing out. good work


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

*mas*


----------



## like_the_wheel (Aug 26, 2004)

Got any of me? #483

I found this one in the link above.


----------



## alloutprodux (Dec 12, 2004)

,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BtownBlake (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice Pics!
Thats Me #100 w/chdh t-shirt 
I was taking pics sat afternnon too
Canon 20D as well
How do I get a copy?
any more from race day?
thanks
Blake


----------



## alloutprodux (Dec 12, 2004)

hey ian,
good to see you out there.
sick pix!!


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

awsome pics once again, i made this out of the firestone pics and jsut thought i would post...our buddy dustan in the blue and grey jersey got second in his class, not bad for his first race...


----------



## gambo2166 (Dec 9, 2004)

Did you get any of the two little kids on the matching bike? I want to show my wife and 3 boys.


----------



## ZMTBER (Apr 11, 2006)

got any of me i am on a green stinky with yellow deemax and a 06 boxxer wc, with a white helmet my number is #267 (I was wearing my armor on top of my gear)

and if you can email me them that would be great, me email address is [email protected]


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone have pics of me? Bib # 545, w/ a bright Bicycles of Ojai jersey and a Demo 8

thanks


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

The red specialized???????? PM me we have a few of them!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

PM me and I will send you some!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here You Are!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are!!!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Anyone have pics of me? Bib # 545, w/ a bright Bicycles of Ojai jersey and a Demo 8
> 
> thanks


Bueller?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Hope this is you............. doesn't look like a DEMO though????


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

HERE it is BW cause it had some blur, this looked a little better!!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Damn, sorry. I had the wrong # in my head for some reason. I was 535. Bright orange/blue long sleeve jersey, gray Giro Mad Max, no leg armor, black Demo.

Thanks!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here I will send you some.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here YOU GO


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

HA, that's a funny lookin' picture with my face and chicken legs. 

Thanks a lot for posting that up!


----------



## BtownBlake (Dec 10, 2005)

Ian
I'd like to get a copy of that piv
#100
thankx
Blake
[email protected]


----------



## Macker01 (May 1, 2006)

any of me by chance? # 528 dark blue sweatshirt/black helmet/jeans. Thanks!


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

u got any of me too, #252 black/red/white MOTOXXX jersey, kona stinky


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are again.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

And again!!!!!!!


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

nice, thanks a lot


----------



## LJ371 (May 1, 2006)

how about #552 blue/white jersey


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

No prob. HERE IS COLLINS KILLING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Youngblood (Jun 14, 2005)

hI *ianjenn*

Great Shots!

I am looking for #447, Yellow wheels, black bike, black helmet
and #494, Brown kona, black shorts.

What a roller coaster course!

Thanks!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you go.


----------



## Youngblood (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Got it.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

That was you I parked next to right? Dads bike????


----------



## LJ371 (May 1, 2006)

haha yeah thats us. 
thanks for the pics Ian. great stuff.


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

Ian u gunna be at Fontana???


----------



## mforest (Apr 17, 2006)

sooo sick! these pictures make up for crashing, im soo stoked, thanks !


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes we will be there. Sat and Sun. I am not riding just shooting!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

More shots yougblood!


----------



## CRASH (Jan 12, 2004)

mbfanatic said:


> That's me! Thanks man, I'm stoked someone got a nice pic of it!


found this xup on rm http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152599scroll down


----------



## like_the_wheel (Aug 26, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Here You Are!


Thanks mang!


----------



## like_the_wheel (Aug 26, 2004)

Got any pics of rider #258? That's my buddy Aaron and I'm looking for pics of him.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

nice shots man, love em. are u gonna be snappin shots at the US open?


----------



## Send-It (Mar 17, 2006)

How about 557?
thanks


----------



## Saved1 (Sep 20, 2004)

WOW! Those are some really great action shots!!


----------



## Youngblood (Jun 14, 2005)

*Jump*

I challenge anyone to better my dead sailor. The trick is to hold your breath.


----------



## nanhar (Dec 7, 2004)

*Expert Womens class photos*

How about the Expert Women's class 35+? Can't remember my number though. Yellow TLD helmet, No Brakes Racing jersey, white Morewood Izumu.......


----------



## like_the_wheel (Aug 26, 2004)

'06 race pics also being uploaded here throughout the day today:

http://www.uinaction.com/firstn06.htm


----------



## SOCAL_STINKY (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks ianjenn for shooting!!!!

That's me # 494 and my brother in-law # 447.

Did you shoot friday afternoon or sat morning practice?

That was a fun course, thanks to everyone that helped build it!  

Thanks again ianjenn for the great pics.


----------



## SOCAL_STINKY (Oct 2, 2005)

Do you have any shoots of a buddy of mine, #299 black and white TLD kit, tan Faith with a white 888?

Thanks


----------



## SLONate (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow, you really took some killer pictures-- someone aught to be paying you for that.

Any chance you have some of a big guy on a black VPFree, blue helmet, grey/black jersey, #482? If so, that's me! I was racing sport 19-29, also representing SLO town. My buddy, also from SLO, was racing the same class on his old school MC Shockwave (#513 I think). If you have any pictures, I'd love to see them!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I want to, but work may conflict. What are the dates again and where?????


----------



## Velorution (Jun 17, 2005)

I was on a black hardtail Planet X, had a white UCSB Jersey, Brown Shorts, and a skate helmet.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are


----------



## Velorution (Jun 17, 2005)

#593 Sport class


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here it is!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here they are!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Oooops


----------



## mx249 (Jun 24, 2005)

wow those are some really high quality photos! nice shots.


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

do u hav my dads, #418 kona stab supreme (orange rims will stand out)


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

here he is!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here si you friend!


----------



## nanhar (Dec 7, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, awesome pictures. This was my 1st race after shoulder surgery and 6 months of rehab!


----------



## bikenweed (Dec 22, 2005)

RESULTS ARE UP!

www.ridesb.com

WOW Kirkaldia got a 4th in SemiPro XC! To be fast down you gotta be fast up.

Sanjay pulled off a 1:26! Bummer on the second run.
Anthony M scored a 4th in Pro, he's stoked. 
What happened to Kote in Pro Ladies? Did she wreck?


----------



## nanhar (Dec 7, 2004)

*#245*

Do you have any pics of #245? Expert Men 50+ Green/White Downfast Jersey, Orange M3.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

She wasn't there. Something about leaving for Europe racing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sanjay ate it near bottom on the second run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*Paging Ianjenn*

Do you have any photos of plate number 485? My first run I crashed but the second run I got hosed by a time misprint. They screwed me but it wouldn't have put me any higher in the overall. It was better by 14 seconds. Thanks!


----------



## nanhar (Dec 7, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> She wasn't there. Something about leaving for Europe racing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sanjay ate it near bottom on the second run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kote was there, she didn't race DH but she did race XC on Sunday.


----------



## bikenweed (Dec 22, 2005)

What? Kote is in Europe? Maybe I'll see her at Vigo day after tomorrow. I'll let you guys know, assuming I can get internet access somewhere.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are/


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are


----------



## Ride To The Hills (Mar 14, 2004)

#392, black TLD helmet, white utopia goggles. Red Santa Cruz jersey on Saturday, and a black sweatshirt Friday.

thanks
-mike


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is one!


----------



## nanhar (Dec 7, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the great photos!


----------



## El_Chimichanga (Jan 21, 2004)

Do you have any of #428? Black socks, no pads...blue Fox Racing Shox jersey....


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

YUeah here you go, were you in sport 30-39??? Hope you go up to expert if that was you


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

Have any of 525? White helmet, white goggles.


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*Thanks Ianjenn*

right before that was the crash as evidenced by the crap still hanging off my bars (#485) and the nice stripe of dirt up my arm and leg. Yeah, that sucked. Tried to wallride over that lower table instead of jumping it and the dirt ate away from under me as I did it.

Nice shot though. Was that the only place you were shooting? Did you get any second run shots?


----------



## El_Chimichanga (Jan 21, 2004)

Naw, I was in Expert 19-29! I took 2nd...drank a beer on the podium....with my new mug! Did anybody get shots of all the podiums? I've only seen ones of the groms and pros.


----------



## WHYNOWTHEN (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thanks Ian*

Any photos of #440? I'll be in expert 30-39 next time


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you go!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here it is!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are...............


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is another!!!!!!


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

do u hav 471 and 470, both are in blue and yellow jerseys


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

do u hav 471 and 470, both are in blue and yellow jerseys


----------



## El_Chimichanga (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey ian, if you could look up one more for me. My friend is # 432...scrawny kid with a huge head.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Look earlier in the post!!!!!!!!!!!! I have 2 of each up??? We have more but they are sttill full size!


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

ok thought u might hav more but i doesnt matter, see you at fontana if unless u dont


----------



## mammothpunks (Apr 30, 2006)

any of 319? expert 19-29 all red on blue giant


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

here it is!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

This is him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

ian are you gonna be snappin shots at the US Open?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh I have more maybe like 3 of each that are good there are like another 3 of each that are junk!!!!!!!!!! I will be there in BLUE CORTINA HAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

i WANT TO not sure where and when it is????????? Still at MAMMOTH!!!!?????? I will be on honeymoon from 8/26-9/12


----------



## mammothpunks (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks. best shot i have found of me


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> i WANT TO not sure where and when it is????????? Still at MAMMOTH!!!!?????? I will be on honeymoon from 8/26-9/12


its at diablo freeride park, east coast on may 26-28


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

:cryin:  I AM SO envius!!! AUSOME PICS!:thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Don't know? Have to see between school and work!!!!!!????????????1111


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

sick. i gotta find races near me


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Don't know? Have to see between school and work!!!!!!????????????1111


haha. well i guess we'll have to see waht the deal is


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> i I will be on honeymoon from 8/26-9/12


Yikers.......don't do it


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Awesome photos... I see the guy doing the X-Up's is running BMW Shinburgers... good choice!


----------



## Dirty South (Sep 30, 2005)

*firestone race*

any of 57? sport 30 - 39.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

So am I!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhshuttlemonkey (Apr 13, 2006)

Do you have any of # 551?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you go


----------



## live2ride547 (May 14, 2006)

Do you have any pics of me? I am BIB# 558, on a silver balfa with a baby blue shirt on and a blue-flamed TLD helmet. thanks, Brian


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are!!! PM me about the pics if you want.


----------



## live2ride547 (May 14, 2006)

I don't know what PM means haha, but I would like to buy these if I could


----------



## live2ride547 (May 14, 2006)

were you taking pictures at Fontana? if so I was BIB #893 wearing a grey shirt. Thanks


----------



## mbfanatic (May 28, 2004)

DHbiker said:


> Awesome photos... I see the guy doing the X-Up's is running BMW Shinburgers... good choice!


I hate to say it, but no. I run Speedplays. Nice platform, pretty large pedals like the Brooklyns, but not as sharp and pointy.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah I have some of you there also!!!! PM means private message. At the top right of the page you can click on it and use my name ianjenn, then we can swap emails and I can show you what we have of both the races!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes I will be at the OPEN FRI- SUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep an eye out I will be rollin the HT and greay shirt with our logo and CORTINA hats most likely!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

